# קרדיטים לחתונה הביתית שלנו



## קבוק בוטן (19/7/12)

קרדיטים לחתונה הביתית שלנו


----------



## קבוק בוטן (19/7/12)

אז מי אנחנו? 
אני "בוטן" והוא "קבוק", ביחד כבר 5 שנים מאושרות (חוגגים מחרתיים).
מעבר לזה שאנחנו ירושלמים לא אגיד הרבה - ובאופן כללי אלה יהיו קרדיטים עם הרבה תמונות אמנם (וכנראה המון מלל), אבל תמונות מצונזרות.
קצת קשה לי עם החשיפה ותמיד מוזר לי איך הרבה בנות נותנות פה כ"כ הרבה פרטים על עצמן ותמונות - לפעמים אני מקנאה בכן ולפעמים לא מבינה את זה...


----------



## קבוק בוטן (19/7/12)

וזו קשיו 
עוד לפני שאפילו עברנו לגור ביחד הבחור כבר הודיע לי: "אנחנו הולכים לאמץ חתול".
חתול? אולי כלב! חשבתי, כי אני תמיד הייתי אדם של כלבים ומעולם לא גידלתי חתול.
ובכל זאת, ברגע שעברנו לדירה המתאימה התקשרנו לצער בעלי חיים ואצנו רצנו לאמץ חתול.
לא אכביר במילים על קשיו ואיך היא נכנסה לחיינו בסערה וכבשה אותנו (עד כדי כך שהיום אני מגדירה את עצמי לחלוטין "אדם של חתולים" ואפילו עשיתי את פרויקט הגמר שלי על חתולי רחוב)
רק אציין שהיה לנו מאוד חשוב שהיא תיקח חלק גם ביום החתונה, ואכן למרות שהיא לא באה איתנו הכנסנו אותה לכל מקום אפשרי: להזמנה, לדברים שאמרנו במעמד החופה, בתמונות שלה שתלינו ברחבי הבית (כדי שכל האורחים יכירו אותה!) ואפילו בסרט שהאחים הכינו לנו היה לה תפקיד.


----------



## NetaSher (20/7/12)

כל כך מוכר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם אנחנו היינו טיפוסי כלבים...וכעת אנחנו הורים גאים לשני חתולים


----------



## קבוק בוטן (21/7/12)




----------



## קבוק בוטן (19/7/12)

בגינה? בצהרים? ביולי?? 
מיד כשחזרנו מהטיול שלנו בדרום אפריקה בו הצעתי נישואין לאהובי - רצינו לספר להורים את הבשורות הטובות בארוחה המשפחתית הקבועה. 
ההורים באמת מאוד התרגשו, אלא שאח שלי משום מה החליט שאנחנו עובדים עליו (כנראה בגלל שהוא ליצן ואוהב למתוח אנשים בכל הזדמנות אפשרית).
עדיין מצחיק להיכנס לפייסבוק שלו ולראות את הסטטוס שהוא פרסם באותו ערב: "אחותי טוענת שהיא מתחתנת ואני לא יודע אם היא עובדת עליי או לא!!"

בשלבים הבאים, תוך כדי שאחי עדיין לא מאמין ובטוח שעובדים עליו, הוא שמע שאנחנו רוצים להתחתן בקיץ בגינה של ההורים והתחיל לנסות לדכא אותנו באמירות כמו "יהיה חם וצפוף מדי ואין מצב שנכנסים פה 80 אנשים או אפילו 70" (בחתונה אגב נספרו 77 אורחים ועוד כמה ילדים).
ואכן, היו רגעים רבים שחששנו מצפיפות וכמה ימים לחוצים בשבוע החתונה שפחדנו שיהיה שרב (כמו שהיה רק שבועיים לפני), אבל בסופו של דבר הכל הסתדר לטובתנו ומכיוון שדאגנו להצללה וגם למאווררים ושפריצרים - לא נרשמו התעלפויות או תלונות על החום מאף אורח.

בתמונה: ככה הגינה נראתה לפני סידורי הפרחים ורגע לפני שהאורחים הגיעו.


----------



## קבוק בוטן (19/7/12)

ואלה השפריצרים נגד החום


----------



## gilguliti (19/7/12)

מקסים!


----------



## edens song (20/7/12)

איזה יופי! 
לא הקמתם אוהל, אלא השתמשתם בשמשיות? על זה לא חשבתי, אני מודה!

יש לך אולי עוד תמונות של הגינה? אני ממש סקרנית לראות עוד כיצד עיצבתם את הגינה הביתית לקראת אירוע כזה..

עשיתם תהליכים מיוחדים טרם האירוע? (גינון, שתילת פרחים, גנרטורים?)


----------



## קבוק בוטן (21/7/12)

לגבי הגינה 
זה לא אוהל ולא שמשיות... למען האמת השתמשנו בכמה סוגי הצללות שונים: 
3 גאזיבו'ס גדולים (אפשר לראות אותם בהודעה שהגבת עליה, אלה הירוקים) שלקחנו מאדם עם מחסן גדול ובו המון ציוד, שמשכיר אותו תמורת סכום סמלי ביותר (הוא קורא לזה גמ"ח)
צילון צהוב נפתח שהיה תמיד בגינה של ההורים שלי (גם את הקצה שלו רואים בתמונה למעלה)
יריעה כחולה שנמתחת וצריך לקשור - אפשר לראות אותה פה בתמונה, ולראות בכלל איך הגינה נראתה לפני הבלאגן...

בדיעבד אנחנו קצת מתחרטים שלא ביררנו עם חברה חיצונית לגבי הצללה מקצועית - הינו צריכים להקים את כל הדברים האלה לגמרי בעצמנו וזה היה קשה (וחם), מה גם שנוצר קצת בלאגן צבעוני בהצללה...

לגבי שינויים בגינה: ההורים שלי הביאו גנן שטיפל בעצים כמה חודשים לפני + אמא שלי שתלה עוד ועוד פרחים בימים שלפני (אי אפשר היה להפסיק אותה!)
כשהאדם עם ציוד ההצללה הגיע הוא אמר שאי אפשר לפתוח את הגזיבו עם העצים כמו שהם, ונאצלנו להוריד במסור לא מעט ענפים משני העצים (פה בתמונה זה עוד לפני). אמא שלי היתה ממש עצובה ואף הזילה דמעה...


----------



## edens song (21/7/12)

אין לכם מה להתחרט 
על הבלאגן הצבעוני, זה אותנטי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 והעיקר שזה עשה את העבודה. מקסים בעיניי שעושים את הכל לבד.

ואני ממש יכולה להבין את התגובה של אמא שלך על ניסור הענפים.. אמא שלי בדיוק כזו, ואני בעצמי זוכרת מצבים בהם אני עומדת מול עץ שגדלתי לצילו עם דמעות בעיניים לאחר שקיצצו אותו..


----------



## edens song (20/7/12)

ולמה לא ספרת יותר 
בהרחבה על הצעת הנישואין??

עד שמגיעים קרדיטים שהבחורה מציעה לבחור, לא מספרים על ההצעה עצמה?


----------



## קבוק בוטן (21/7/12)

ולגבי ההצעה... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אספר בקצרה כי זה קצת אישי בשבילי... 
במהלך הטיול שלנו בדרום אפריקה שנה שעברה ידעתי כבר שאני רוצה להציע לו. 
לא ידעתי איך ואיפה זה יקרה, ידעתי רק מתי: ביום ה"שנה" שלנו, כלומר 4 שנים ו4 חודשים להיכרותנו.
יצא שבאותו ערב הלכנו לאכול במסעדה נהדרת בתוך שמורת הציציקמה, מסעדה שיושבת ממש על שפת האוקיינוס...
אחרי הארוחה לקחתי אותו החוצה אל המרפסת היפהפיה שלהם, ושם לאור ירח ולקול הגלים המתנפצים שאלתי את השאלה...
למזלי הוא אמר כן. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




זו תמונה שמצאתי ברשת של הנוף המדויק שרואים מאותה מרפסת במסעדה. תדמיינו את זה רק לאור ירח.


----------



## edens song (21/7/12)

איזה מקום יפה 
מקסים ומרגש.
תודה על ששיתפת


----------



## המרחפת (21/7/12)

שאלה לגבי מספר האורחים 
איזה מעגלים הזמנתם למעשה?

כשאנחנו דיברנו על חתונה ושלא יהיו המון אורחים לא מוכרים, הגענו למסקנה שנשאר בגבולות המעגל הראשון: הדודים, בני-דודים וחברים. לא הזמנו בני דודים של ההורים, חברים לא קשורים מהעבודה וכו'. אבל רק להזמין את בני הדודים היה 40 איש מכל צד, לפני שהזכרנו חברים....
וגם ברשימת החברים חתכתי הרבה מאד חברים.

איזה היקף של משפחה הזמנתם?


----------



## קבוק בוטן (21/7/12)

אצלנו אותו דבר 
נשארנו במעגל החברים הכי קרובים, אלה שעובדים עם הבחור (כי אין כ"כ הרבה והם כולם צעירים ונחמדים), ובמשפחה רק בני דודים, דודים וסבתא (בלי אחים של סבתא למשל). כמובן גם בלי חברים של ההורים...
יש לנו משפחה די קטנה כך שבסופו של דבר היחס היה כמעט חצי-חצי בין חברים למשפחה.

לגבי חברים, יש כאלה שהתלבטתי לגביהם בהתחלה (כולל מישהו שלמד איתי והתחתן 4 חודשים לפני והזמין אותי, שאנחנו דווקא כן בקשר טוב ובסוף בחרתי לא להזמין). היה קצת מוזר לדבר לפעמים עם אנשים ולהגיד "אני מתחתנת" בלי לציין הזמנה שתגיע מתישהו... אבל אני שמחה בבחירה שעשינו כי היה הכי אינטימי ומצומצם שאפשר. כל האנשים שהגיעו הם כאלה שאני מרגישה הכי בנח איתם, אף אחד לא הוזמן כי "לא נעים" ואף אחד לא הרגיש שהוא בא כדי לצאת ידי חובה.


----------



## המרחפת (22/7/12)

אני חושבת שעניין המשפחה הקטנה הוא זה שהקל 
כאמור, בשביל להזמין את אותם אנשים בדיוק, התחלנו כבר ב-150 (דודים, בני דודים, סבתא וחברים קרובים).


----------



## קבוק בוטן (22/7/12)

כן, זה עשה לנו חיים קלים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אבל אם אני זוכרת נכון באמת עשיתם בסוף חתונה מצומצמת, נכון?
או שהרחבתם את המעגל?


----------



## המרחפת (22/7/12)

מצומצם אצלנו זה 240 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מעגל משפחתי ראשון (דודים ובני דודים), וחברים. 
רק המעגל המשפחתי יצא 100 אנשים או קצת יותר.

מרגע שהמקום היה ידוע ומגבלת מספר האנשים שבתוכו, כן שיחררנו מעט את הרסן ואיפשרנו גם להורים להזמין חברים. אבל שיחררנו את הרסן רק מעט: חברות של אמא שלי מהעבודה, שמכירות את כל קורותיי מאז חטיבת הביניים - כן. בני הזוג שלהן - לא!
בשביל שהן יוכלו לבוא חתכתי בחצי את מספר המוזמנות שלי מהלימודים (הזמנתי רק את מי שהייתה משמעותית לי ו/או שמרתי איתה על קשר אח"כ) ולא את כל החבורה.


----------



## קבוק בוטן (19/7/12)

חתונה מצומצמת לא חייבת להיות יקרה 
שכחתי לציין את זה בהודעת הפתיחה, אבל היה מאוד חשוב לי לפרסם קרדיטים (למרות שלפני החתונה לא היתי בטוחה שאעשה את זה), בעיקר כי אין מספיק מידע בפורום על חתונות קטנות בבית/בגינה.
כשחיפשתי מידע אמנם חפרתי הרבה אחורה ומצאתי בנות שכתבו תוך כדי תכנונים לחתונה הביתית שלהן, אבל כמעט תמיד אותן בנות נעלמו כאילו בלעה אותן האדמה, רגע אחרי החתונה! בלי קרדיטים 
האמת, לא קשה לי להבין למה, כי אנשים שבוחרים לעשות חתונה מצומצת הם מראש כאלה שלא אוהבים להיות במרכז העניינים ולא צריכים "צומי" או פירסום. 
בדיוק כמו שאני בוחרת לפרסם פה תמונות מצונזרות, ככה רוב הבנות שעשו חתונה מצומצת ונעזרו בשירותי הפורום, העדיפו כנראה להנמיך פרופיל ולא לפרסם כלום אחרי החתונה.
אני מקווה שהפירסום שלי יעזור לאחרים בעתיד שיחפשו מידע על ארגון חתונה קטנה.

ולעניין הכותרת: בכל מקום שהתחלתי לקרוא ולשמוע על ארגון חתונה, נאמר שחתונה קטנה (ובטח אם היא בבית ולא באולם) היא בהכרח יותר יקרה. פחות מוזמנים = פחות כסף שיכסה את כל מה שמעבר למחיר המנה הבסיסי, ספקים שהמחירים שלהם לא משתנים בהתאם לכמות המוזמנים.
כשהתחלתי לרחרח ולראות מה העלות הממוצעת בשוק החתונות חשכו עיניי: קייטרינג 300 ש"ח למנה? שמלה במינימום 5000 ש"ח? איפור 800? שיער 600? צלם 4000 לצילום סטילס בלבד?? (לא רציתי וידאו או אלבומים)
אין מצב שהיתי מוכנה לשלם את הסכומים האלה.
מה שנהיה מתעשיית החתונות בשנים האחרונות הוא בדיוק זה - תעשייה. מסחרה.
הרי כשההורים שלנו התחתנו לפני 30 שנה זה לא היה ככה נכון? אז למה אנחנו צריכים להשלים עם זה היום?
החלטתי שאני לא הולכת לשלם שום דבר מהסכומים לעיל, זה פשוט חסר פרופורציות.
בסופו של דבר עם קצת תחקיר, קצת מאמץ וסבלנות הצלחתי להגיע למחירים אצל כל הספקים שהם בערך חצי או פחות מהמחירים שרשמתי לעיל, והכי חשוב - *בלי להתפשר.* אנסה לפרט על כל אחד.

בתמונה: המקרר בבית יום לפני. כדי לחסוך בכסף החלטנו לקנות את כל השתייה בעצמנו. לאורחים מן הסתם זה לא משנה כלום.


----------



## gilguliti (19/7/12)

אני כל כך מסכימה עם כל מה שכתבת 
כל הכבוד שאזרת אומץ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ושאת מפרסמת קרדיטים.
אם את זוכרת, אני גם עשיתי חתונה קטנה בחצר וגם לי היה קשה מאד למצוא מידע על חתונות כאלה כשחיפשתי בפורום.
גם אני התלבטתי אם לפרסם קרדיטים בדיוק מאותה סיבה, ממש לא רציתי להחשף אבל באמת היה לי חשוב להראות שאפשר גם אחרת, שאפשר גם חתונה קטנה וגם בזול.
אבל בסוף הביישנות גברה ועל אף שאני עדיין מסתובבת פה ואפילו כותבת מדי פעם, החלטתי לוותר על הקרדיטים ולקוות שמי שמתענינת תראה הודעות שלי ותפנה אלי במסרים.


----------



## קבוק בוטן (19/7/12)

קייטרינג (או: סיפור אהבה) 
מכיוון שלא היה אולם מעורב באירוע שלנו, הדבר הראשון והכי חשוב שהינו צריכים למצוא הוא קייטרינג. 
כמו שידענו עוד לפני שהחלטנו להתחתן שנעשה חתונת שישי צהריים, כך תמיד ידענו שהקייטרינג יהיה חלבי. אנחנו אמנם לא צמחונים (שני האחים שלי דווקא כן) אבל מסוגלים להנות מאוכל חלבי בדיוק כמו מבשר.
בתחום החתונות משום מה זה פחות פופולרי, מה שמראש הופך אירוע כזה ליותר "מקורי", מה גם שזה מבטיח קינוחים טעימים... אני מתה על מתוקים ומבחינתי אין יותר מבאס מללכת לחתונה, להנות מאוכל בשרי עם המון מבחר ואפשרויות, ואז להגיע לקינוח כשכל מה שיש זה פאי תפוחים או עוגת שוקולד עם טונה מרגרינה.

בכל מקרה, לא אספר על כל התהליך הארוך לחיפוש קייטרינג ושלל הצעות המחיר שקיבלנו במייל (פלצניות יותר או פחות, יקרות יותר או הרבה יותר) - רק אגלה שבסוף התהליך הגענו אל השף שמעון בר.

אל שמעון הגעתי ממש במקרה, דרך אתר כלשהו שמכניסים בו את הפרטים ואז חוזרים אליך עם כמה הצעות מחיר. בדר"כ אני לא נוהגת להשתמש באתרים כאלה ועד עכשיו אני לא יודעת מה בדיוק גרם לי להשתמש בהם הפעם. ההצעה ששמעון נתן לנו הייתה על הנייר הכי משתלמת מבחינת המחיר והתמורה בעבור המחיר בהשוואה לכל ההצעות האחרות שקיבלנו, ואחרי שדיברנו איתו כמה פעמים ועם כמה ממליצים מטעמו קבענו איתו פגישה בבית של ההורים שלי שבו אמורה להתקיים החתונה כדי שהוא ייתן לנו הערכת מצב מבחינתו איך הוא הולך להתמודד עם זה. 
יש לציין שלפני כן חיפשתי עליו מידע וביקורות באינטרנט אבל לא הצלחתי למצוא שום דבר מועיל וזה קצת הדליק אצלי נורה אדומה, אבל אחר הפגישה איתו הבנתי שאין לי מה לדאוג. 
שמעון הגיע אלינו מאיזור המרכז ללא שום התחייבות, ובתוך מבט קצר הוא פתר לנו הרבה בעיות ושאלות. מייד הבנו שמדובר פה במקצוען שיודע את העבודה וכל מה שנשאר הוא להתרשם מהאוכל שלו. 
שמעון אירגן אירוע טעימות במיוחד בשבילנו (אני הבחור וההורים של שני הצדדים) במטבח שבו הוא עובד. אפשר להגיד בלי ספק שזו הייתה אחת הארוחות הטעימות שאכלתי בחיי, ולא רק בהשוואה ל"אוכל של חתונות". גם הבחור הבשלן שלי שמבין דבר או שניים באוכל חשב כך וזה הספיק לנו כדי לדעת ששמעון הוא האדם הנכון עבורנו.

במהלך ההכנות יצא לי לדבר כמה פעמים עם שמעון. בכל פעם הוא היה זמין עבורי ונענה בשמחה לכל בקשה שלי, גם כאשר ביקשנו ממנו להגיע שוב אל הבית של ההורים כחודש לפני החתונה כדי לוודא איך בדיוק אנחנו מארגנים את כל הציוד.
ביום החתונה עצמו התפקוד של שמעון והצוות שלו היה מופתי, הם הגיעו 4 שעות לפני שעת ההזמנה של האורחים ותוך פחות משעתיים כל הציוד היה כבר מסודר על הרגליים. לכל אורך האירוע לא היה מצב שמשהו חסר, ולמרות התנאים הקשים שבהם שמעון והצוות עבדו (צפיפות, חום של יולי ומגבלות נוספות) הכל התנהל בצורה המופתית והטובה ביותר שהיינו יכולים לבקש. 
מעבר לכך, שמעון עצמו הוא אדם פשט מקסים, לבבי ומצחיק (מאוד!) והיה בינינו קליק מהפגישה הראשונה.

בתמונה: כך נראה מטבח השטח של הקייטרינג, בצד הבית של ההורים שלי.


----------



## קבוק בוטן (19/7/12)

והאוכל!... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לצערנו הצלם לא צילם יותר מדי תמונות של האוכל, אבל גם מהקצת שיש אפשר לראות שהיה טעים. כמובן שקיבלנו המון מחמאות מהאורחים (אפילו הקרניבורים ביניהם), גם במהלך האירוע וגם אחריו. 
אם יש דבר אחד שאני מתחרטת עליו הוא שלא יצא לי לטעום כמעט מהקינוחים הטעימים... אוכל לעומת זאת כן נגסתי, ואפילו נשארו לנו כמויות אח"כ בבית שהספיקו לגדוד!


----------



## קבוק בוטן (21/7/12)

קינוחים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קיבלנו עכשיו עוד לא מעט תמונות מחבר שהגיע עם מצלמה, ושמחתי לגלות שיש שם גם כמה תמונות של הקינוחים! יאמי.
אלה רק 2 דוגמאות מתוך שישה קינוחים שונים שהיו... יו, כמה בא לי עליהם עכשיו רק מלהסתכל על זה...


----------



## קבוק בוטן (19/7/12)

איפור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אל המאפרת ענת סנדרו הגעתי די במקרה, כמו שהגעתי בעצם לרוב הספקים באירוע. חברה משותפת שלנו פירסמה את העמוד שלה בפייסבוק, נכנסתי, התרשמתי, יצרתי קשר. זהו.
מראש שמתי את הקלפים על השולחן, אמרתי לה שאני מחפשת משהו "במחיר שפוי" וביקשתי ממנה הצעת מחיר. 
כן, כמעט בכל מוצר או שירות שבחרתי בחתונה הסתכלתי קודם כל על המחיר ואני לא מתביישת להגיד את זה. לפעמים אמרתי לעצמי שאני מוכנה גם להתפשר על איכות לטובת המחיר - ולו רק כדי לא להיכנע לתעשיית החתונות המעצבנת הזאת (וגם כי בכל מקרה האירוע נמשך רק כמה שעות בודדות, אז מי באמת ישים לב אם יש לי סיכת ראש ב200 ש"ח או ב20 ש"ח? סתם דוגמא).
למזלי, בסופו של דבר יצא שלא באמת התפשרתי על האיכות בשום תחום והייתי מרוצה מכולם - וכך גם מהאיפור.
לענת אולי אין נסיון רב שנים כמו של השמות שמוזכרים בפורום הזה שוב ושוב, אבל בהחלט יש לה רקע מספיק באיפור כלות, הפקות אופנה וטלוויזיה, מה גם שהיא בוגרת בצלאל בתקשורת חזותית מה שמבחינתי היה רק עוד פלוס ליתרונות שלה.

אני אגב לא מתאפרת ביום-יום ובהתחלה בכלל לא הייתי בטוחה שאקח מאפרת לחתונה, המחירים נראו לי מוגזמים וחשבתי שאפשר איכשהו להסתדר גם בלי זה...
בכל זאת הגעתי אל ענת שהיתה ממש חמודה כבר במיילים הראשונים שלנו. עשיתי אצלה איפור נסיון כחודשיים לפני החתונה ולמרות שהסתובבתי אחר-כך יום שלם בחום ובלחות של ת"א - עדיין הגעתי בערב הביתה כשרוב האיפור נראה בדיוק כמו שיצאתי ממנה. הבחור ראה אותי ואמר שזה יפה, וזה היה האישור הסופי מבחינתי.

ביום החתונה ענת הגיעה בשעה שקבענו, הוציאה את המזוודה הענקית שלה והתחילה בעבודה בחיוך ובשמחה.
ברגע האחרון אמא שלי (שלא תכננה להתאפר בכלל) החליטה לבקש מענת לאפר אותה גם וכמובן שגם היא יצאה יפהפיה וקיבלה הרבה מחמאות.

בתמונה: אני אוהבת את התמונה הזו בעיקר בגלל שילוב הצבעים של המצולמות.
כן, זה די מצחיק לשים תמונת "איפור" בלי שרואים באמת את הפרצוף שלי – אבל אם מישהי רוצה לראות יותר טוב היא יכולה לפנות אליי ואשלח תמונה לדוגמא (או לחפש את ענת בפייסבוק ולמצוא לבד...).


----------



## קבוק בוטן (19/7/12)

שיער 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם כאן, כמו באיפור ובדברים אחרים (מוטיב חוזר) התייאשתי מהמחירים ולא ידעתי מה לעשות.
בשלב מסויים אפילו חשבתי ללכת לספר השכונתי בלי להגיד לו שאני מתחתנת בכלל, רק לבקש תסרוקת לאירוע. 
חשוב לציין שמעולם לא חלמתי על יום החתונה שלי ולא היו לי שאיפות "להיראות כמו נסיכה" או מה שלא יהיה – ידעתי שכמעט כל דבר שאעשה ייראה יותר טוב ממה שאני (לא)עושה ביומיום, ושהשילוב שלהם עם שמלה לבנה והחיוך שיהיה לי באותו יום יהיו מספיקים.
בכל זאת, האופציה של "לשקר" ככה לספר רק כדי לקבל מחיר טוב (לא מוסרי? אולי. אבל תגידו את זה לספקים שמקפיצים מחירים פי 3 רק כי הם שומעים את המילה חתונה) – היו בה יותר מדי סיכונים ודברים שיכולים להשתבש, וככה חודש לפני החתונה עדיין לא היה לי פתרון לשיער.

עד שראיתי פתאום את המודעה של רחל גונן באתר אגורה (כן כן) שהיא עושה גמ"ח תסרוקות כלה ואירועים במחיר עלות. החלטתי להיפגש איתה ולראות - מה יש לי להפסיד? (כמובן שמראש אמרתי לה מי אני ומה אני, לא ניסיתי להציג את עצמי כנזקקת ולמרות שהיא קוראת לזה גמ"ח היא לא פונה רק למעוטי יכולת)
למרות שמדובר באשה דתיה שעושה בדר"כ תסרוקות למגזר הדתי (לכן גם המחיר בהתאם) – הצלחתי להסביר לה פחות או יותר מה אני רוצה ומה אני לא רוצה.
אמנם לא עשינו תסרוקת נסיון וביום החתונה היו לי קצת חששות מהעניין הזה, אבל הראיתי לה על המחשב דוגמאות לדברים שאהבתי, היא החליטה ללכת לפי אחד מהם ולהוסיף אילתורים משלה, והתוצאה? תשפטו בעצמכם. לדעתי יצא מהמם!
מה גם שהשיער לא זז כל היום וכל שערה נשארה במקומה עד אחרון האורחים.

במקרה הזה אציין גם את המחיר למרות שאני יודעת שזה לא נהוג פה: רחל ביקשה 200 ₪ במידה ואני מגיעה אליה, אבל בגלל שרציתי שהיא תבוא אליי והיה מדובר בנסיעה, דלק וזמן – סיכמנו על 300 ₪. שווה כל שקל לטעמי.


----------



## קבוק בוטן (19/7/12)

השיער מזווית אחרת


----------



## קבוק בוטן (19/7/12)

נעליים ואביזרים אחרים 
טוב, בענייני נעליים אני מאוד בעייתית - יש לי פלטפוס ולכן כמעט שום דבר לא נח לי (אפילו לא טבע נאות) ואני לא מסוגלת ללכת עם כל נעל יותר מכמה שעות, חוץ מנעלי ספורט.
באיזשהו מקום אפילו חשבתי לוותר על סעיף הנוחות לטובת היופי (מה שאני אף פעם לא עושה בבגדים, אבל פה בכל זאת מדובר במשהו חד פעמי) עד ששמעתי על ויאנדרי... כמה מקורות שונים אמרו שהנעליים שלהם נורא נוחות.
אז אחרי סיבוב נעליים ראשון וכושל בירושלים, הגעתי לדיזנגוף בת"א ופשוט חרשתי חנות-חנות, כולל ויאנדרי ששם כבר שמתי עיניי על זוג שאהבתי – אבל לא היתי בטוחה עדיין והמשכתי לחפש. 
בסופו של דבר חזרתי לויאנדרי ולג'יימי המוכר המקסים. החלטתי להזמין זוג בהזמנה אישית כדי שאוכל להרכיב אותו בצבע שבא לי וברצועות שבא לי (הוא אמר שאף אחת עוד לא עשתה שילוב כזה! שיהיה).
אמנם הן עלו 480 ₪ - שזה הרבה יותר ממה שתכננתי להוציא (HELL, זה כמעט מה שהשמלה עלתה) – אבל במקרה הזה החלטתי שעדיף לשלם את הסכום הנוסף ולקבל משהו שהוא גם באמת אני, גם יפה וגם נח יותר מכל נעל אחרת שמדדתי. 
ואכן בחתונה הסתובבתי איתן כל היום ולא הרגשתי בכלל את העקב, עד שהתחלנו לרקוד ודוד שלי משך אותי והקפיץ אותי בטירוף – פה פתאום נזכרתי שיש לי נעליים ואת המשך האירוע ביליתי יחפה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אביזרים אחרים – לא היו כמעט. את השרשרת קיבלתי מאמא של הבחור (היא מכינה המון תכשיטים יפהפיים), את הצמיד שרואים כאן חברה קנתה לי ב"מגנוליה" בקניון בבוקר החתונה כשנזכרתי שאין לי צמיד. אפילו לא ראיתי תמונה שלו – סמכתי עליה שתביא לי משהו יפה.


----------



## קבוק בוטן (19/7/12)

שמלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אחרי שמצאנו קייטרינג וצלם זה היה אחד הדברים הראשונים שהתחלתי לחפש. 
גם כאן היה לי ברור שאני לא מוכנה לשלם את המחירים שהולכים בשוק, חיפשתי כל שרשור שהיה אי פעם בפורום על קניית שמלה מאיביי, והחלטתי שזה בדיוק בשבילי.
רק שרגע לפני שאני מזמינה חשבתי שכדאי לעשות סיבוב בדיזיגוף כדי לראות סגנונות שונים, אולי למדוד קצת ולראות מה מתאים לי... ואז בלי להתכוון מצאתי שמלה! אפשר לקרוא בקישור על *מרסלה*  המעצבת וחוויית הקניה שלי אצלה.

כתבתי כבר קודם אבל אגיד את זה שוב – מעולם לא חלמתי על יום החתונה שלי וגם לא על שמלת החלומות. כשהתחלתי לחפש ידעתי שאני רוצה שמלה "פשוטה", בלי בדים מיוחדים ובלי מחוך וכו' – כזו שיכלתי ללבוש גם לכל אירוע אחר, רק שהיא תהיה בלבן. 
זה שהתחתנו בצהריים נתן לי לגיטימציה גם לבחור בשמלה קצרה (אם כי בכל מקרה אני לא רואה את עצמי אי פעם בשמלה ארוכה), ובגלל שהשמלה שקניתי היתה בדיוק במידה שלי לא לקחתי אותה לתופרת אפילו פעם אחת. היא פשוט ישבה בארון ארבעה חודשים וחיכתה ליום שלה.


----------



## קבוק בוטן (19/7/12)

והשמלה קצת יותר מקרוב


----------



## דניאל ואורן (19/7/12)

שמלה מקסימה 
אהבתי את הטאצ' של החגורה בכחול. 
וגם השיער מאד לטעמי. 

אני זוכרת את ההודעה שלך על מרסלה ושמחה שמצאת משהו שאהבת...


----------



## Bobbachka (20/7/12)

הסרט הכחול פשוט הורס!!! 




במובן הטוב של המילה.

שמלה מקסימה!!!


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (19/7/12)

השמלה ממש יפה... 
ממש מחמיאה לך


----------



## קבוק בוטן (21/7/12)

תודה


----------



## shushlush (22/7/12)

השמלה ואת מהממות! 
והסרט ממש מוסיף!!


----------



## קבוק בוטן (19/7/12)

חתן בטישירט? בלי חליפה קודם? 
אהובי הוא בחור מיוחד, עם טעם מאוד ספציפי בבגדים. נקרא לזה ספורט-אלגנט.
שנינו אוהבים טי-שירטים וקונים המון בת'רדלס, אבל בעוד אף כלה בחיים לא תתחתן בטישירט... החתן שלי החליט שזה בדיוק מה שהוא רוצה.
מעולם לא ניסיתי להתווכח איתו או לשכנע אותו אחרת – כי כזו אני וכזו מערכת היחסים שלנו. אם זה מה שהוא רוצה וחושב שיהיה לי הכי טוב ככה – אז ככה זה יהיה.
כן אמרתי לו בכמה הזדמנויות שהייתי מאוד שמחה אם הוא ילבש איזה חולצה מכופתרת (אפילו מעל הטישירט) ולו רק כי בכל היכרותנו הוא מעולם לא לבש חולצה כזו ואני דווקא ממש אוהבת אותן. 
טענתי שבגלל שהוא לא לובש כאלה אף פעם הרי שהחתונה היא בדיוק היום "לדפוק הופעה" ולבוא עם משהו יותר אלגנטי – אבל הוא בשלו, אמר שהוא אוהב טישירטים וזה יהיה הכי מקורי דווקא כי אף אחד אחר לא עושה את זה. ואכן כך היה.
את ההדפס על החולצה אני הכנתי והוא מסמל את הדרך שבה היכרנו והדרך שבה אנחנו ממשיכים לתקשר המון גם היום (אינטרנט, כמובן).

אז כן, אני גאה לומר שהחתן שלי לבש טישירט לאורך כל החתונה וגם אם היו כאלה שהרימו גבה (אבא שלו: "לא תלבש חליפה??") הרי שבסוף כולם שיבחו אותו והיו כאלה שאמרו לו אפילו שהם מקנאים. בדקנו בתמונות, חוץ מאורח אחד לא היה אף אחד אחר שלבש טישירט – כך שהוא באמת יצא הכי מקורי!

נ.ב. בנעליים ובמכנסיים הוא דווקא השקיע יותר (גם במחיר וגם בשיטוט הארוך בין חנויות). אני מאוד מרוצה מהמראה הכללי שיצא לו בסוף.


----------



## ההיא של ההוא (19/7/12)

גם לא לובש חולצות פולו? 
זה טי שירט קצת יותר אלגנטי...


----------



## קבוק בוטן (19/7/12)

לא לא, אפילו לא פולו...


----------



## קבוק בוטן (19/7/12)

צילום (או: סיפור אהבה 2) 
אי שם בראשית ארגוני החתונה כתבתי הודעה פה בפורום בכותרת "צלם ב1000 ש"ח - יש חיה כזאת?"
ובכן, תתפלאו, אבל אם רק מחפשים הכל אפשרי. לפעמים זה אומר "להתפשר" על צלמים בתחילת דרכם בעולם האירועים או אפילו סטודנטים לצילום, אבל התמונות שלהם יכולות לצאת לא פחות טובות ואף יותר משל צלמים ותיקים.
קיבלתי מספר פניות מצלמים שראו את ההודעה שלי בפורום וכמעט שהלכתי על זה, אלא שרובם גרו רחוק מה שהקשה על להיפגש איתם וגם הוסיף לפעמים עוד כסף להצעת המחיר. 

את הצלם שלקחתי בסוף – *אביב נווה* המקסים מ"סיפורי צילום" – אפשר להגיד שלא אני מצאתי אלא הוא מצא אותי. פשוט קיבלתי ממנו ביום בהיר אחד בקשת חברות בפייסבוק. אני לא נוטה לאשר אנשים שאני לא מכירה אז שלחתי לו הודעה ושאלתי אם אנחנו מכירים, וגם ראיתי בתיאור שלו שהוא צלם אז כבר התעניינתי בשירותיו על הדרך.
החלפנו כמה הודעות מצחיקות בפייסבוק (מסתבר שהוא חדש בעסקי הפייסבוק ונשלחו לו בקשות חברות בלי שהתכוון), דיברנו בטלפון, הבנתי שמדובר באדם לעניין והוא גם היה הראשון שהבין את הראש שלי: צילום סטילס בלבד, בלי וידאו, בלי אלבומים, בלי ביום של תמונות ואפילו בלי מקדימים מסובכים שנוסעים ללוקיישנים.

עוד לא ציינתי שיש לי רקע רב בצילום ואני מצלמת כבר שנים, כתחביב (ומדי פעם גם בתשלום), כך שכן היה לי מאוד חשוב שאוהב את התמונות של הצלם שאבחר.
ומצד שני... לא חלמתי על החתונה / זה לא היום החשוב בחיי / לא מוכנה למחירים שיש בתעשייה הזו וכו'... כבר אמרתי נכון? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בסופו של דבר אגב לא השגתי צלם ב1000 ש"ח כמו שרציתי בהתחלה. אביב בכל זאת בא עם המון רקע, גם באירועים וגם כצלם אמנותי (הוא כבר הציג בלא מעט תערוכות כך מסתבר). 
אבל כן קיבלתי ממנו הנחה יפה על מחיר המחירון. לקח למי שקורא את זה – תמיד אפשר להתמקח.

בתמונה: פריט קטן בבית, לכאורה לא קשור לכלום אבל אני ממש אוהבת תמונות אווירה ושמחתי למצוא כלמיני כאלה מסתתרות בין שאר התמונות.


----------



## קבוק בוטן (19/7/12)

צילום 2 
את הקופסא למתנות הכנתי בעצמי יום לפני החתונה. לקחתי קופסא בגודל המתאים, ציפיתי בטפט צבעוני, חתכתי חור באמצע... זהו. לא צריך יותר.


----------



## gilguliti (19/7/12)

יואוווו זה כבר מוגזם 
החתונות שלנו כל כך דומות והקופסה למתנות זה השיא! גם אני הכנתי בעצמי מקופסת קרטון והן אפילו דומות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ודרך אגב גם החתן שלי הצהיר שהוא לובש טי שירט, הוא אפילו לא רצה לקנות חולצה חדשה ורצה ללבוש חולצה שהוא אוהב, אמנם די יפה אבל לא חדשה.
בסוף, יום קודם הצלחתי לשכנע אותו שלפחות יקנה חדשה. אחרי שמדדנו את כל הטישירטים הבהירים בחנות שאיכשהו לא ישבו טוב הוא פתאום הסכים למדוד חולצה עם כפתורים (שרוול קצר) ובדרך נס, זה דוקא מצא חן בעיניו וזה מה שהוא לבש בסוף, אבל כמעט שגם לי היה חתן בטישירט


----------



## קבוק בוטן (19/7/12)

צילום 3 
אמא שלי מציצה על הבנים במעמד החתימה על הכתובה. אחת התמונות המצחיקות לדעתי.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (19/7/12)

יווו... בחדר הישן של בן הזוג שלי 
בבית של ההורים שלו יש דלת סטיקרים. 
דלת שלמה מכוסה ב"טפט" של סטיקרים שהוא אסף לאורך השנים - לרבות סטיקרים כמו "תן ליבך לליב"י" או סטיקרים של זהירות בדרכים.... 

איזה מגניב!


----------



## קבוק בוטן (20/7/12)

מצחיק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
במקרה הזו זו דלת בבית של חדר כללי, שאף אחד לא ישן בו. אז האוסף הזה נאגר לאורך שנים (בעיקר ע"י אבא שלי אבל בצורה זו או אחרת כולנו תרמנו)
ובאמת יש בזה משהו יפה שהוא כמו מקפיא את הזמן.
זה רק אני או שבימינו לא מפיצים כ"כ הרבה סטיקרים כמו שהיו פעם? נראה לי שרוב מה שיש על הדלת הזו מגיע מסוף שנות ה-90...


----------



## קבוק בוטן (19/7/12)

"מקדימים" 
כמו שאמרתי לא ממש תכננו לעשות מקדימים, בכל אופן בטח שלא להתחיל לסוע ללוקיישנים רחוקים ולביים פוזות.. היה לנו תכנון ללכת לגן משחקים לא רחוק מהבית שהוא גם יפה וגם יש לנו בו היסטוריה – אבל בסופו של דבר אביב ייעץ שלא נלך לשם כי השמש בצהריים חזקה מדי לצילומים כאלה. 
הצעתי את השביל שעובר ממש מאחורי הבית של ההורים שלי כי ידעתי שיש שם צמחיה יפה. 
הלכנו ברגל חצי דקה והצטלמנו שם משהו כמו 10 דקות - וזה הספיק בשביל לקבל המון תמונות יפהפיות.
(את זאת אני אוהבת דווקא בגלל שאנחנו כ"כ קטנים והדגש הוא על השביל)


----------



## קבוק בוטן (19/7/12)

"מקדימים" 2 
אני חושבת שזו התמונה שאני הכי אוהבת מכל הצילומים שלנו בחוץ. משהו בפוזה המתאמצת-ועם-זאת-קלילה שלי, הנשיקה, שילוב הצבעים והתאורה... 
לא יאומן איך אנחנו כאלה ביישנים בדר"כ ועדיין יצאו לנו כל כך הרבה תמונות יפות מכמה דקות קצרות. אני רושמת את זה לזכותו של אביב.

אגב, התנאים לצילום היו כאן ממש קשים מבחינת אור וצל, כמו גם כמעט בכל החתונה (הצללות בצבעים שונים, הבדל בין פנים הבית לבחוץ)... אני מורידה את הכובע בפני אביב שהצליח להתמודד עם כל זה בגבורה (וקצת פוטושופ כשנדרש).


----------



## gilguliti (19/7/12)

מהמם! משחק מקסים של אור וצל


----------



## קבוק בוטן (19/7/12)

"מקדימים"? 3 
אפשר עוד לקרוא לזה מקדימים כשזה באתר החתונה עצמו? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



פה אנחנו פשוט עומדים בדלת הכניסה לבית. 
אגב, בדרך כלל אני נגד עיבוד לתמונות ואפילו לא משתגעת על להפוך אותן לשחור לבן – אבל פה הצלם בחר בעיבוד מוגזם עם קונטרסט חזק ואני דווקא אוהבת את מה שיצא.


----------



## קבוק בוטן (19/7/12)

הזמנה וירטואלית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חוזרת קצת אחורה כי שכחתי להזכיר את נושא ההזמנות. 
די מוקדם בשלבי התכנון כבר ידענו שאנחנו רוצים הזמנה וירטואלית, מכמה סיבות:
א. חוסך כסף
ב. ידידותי לסביבה (בינינו רוב האנשים זורקים את הנייר לפח)
ג. יותר נח "לתת" – שולחים במייל ומקבלים אישורי הגעה חזרה במייל
ד. במסגרת הלימודים התמחיתי בעיצוב וידאו + צילום ועריכה ולכן היה לי ברור שאני חייבת לייצר משהו מקורי שהכי ייצג אותנו ויהיה אנחנו.

עבדנו המון על הסרט – קודם בתיאוריה ואח"כ בפרקטיקה (קניית אביזרים, צילומים ארוכים, הדפסות, עריכה, סאונד)... אבל זה היה שווה כי התוצאה יצאה ממש חמודה לדעתנו וגם קיבלנו המון פידבקים חיוביים.
בתמונה יש פריים נבחר מההזמנה, שהיא כאמור בוידאו. פירסמתי אותה כאן בפורום לא מזמן תחת שם משתמש אחר, אבל במסגרת האנונימיות לא אפרסם אותה שוב (אם כי בעלי טוען שאני פרנואידית ולא רואים אותנו כ"כ טוב שם ואני כן צריכה לפרסם אותה כדי שכמה שיותר יראו את זה... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
בכל מקרה אשמח לתת את הלינק לסרטון לכל מי שמעוניין ויבקש.


----------



## קבוק בוטן (19/7/12)

עינייני דת ורבנות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אמנם עשינו חתונה אורתודוקסית כהלכתה אבל ידענו כבר מההתחלה שאנחנו לא רוצים לעבור ברבנות אלא להתחתן דרך צהר (למרות הטירחה של 2 נסיעות למשרדים שלהם בלוד). השירות שלהם היה יעיל ונעים והכל עבר ללא תקלות.

על הרב ברוך ברנר יש מספיק איזכורים ברחבי האינטרנט ובפורום הזה ולכן לא ארחיב עליו יותר מדי. 
הגענו אליו אחרי המלצה של חבר לעבודה של בעלי שהיה בחתונה שברוך ניהל ויצא ממנה ממש מוקסם. קבענו איתו פגישה ראשונה בביתו שבשכונת עין כרם בירושלים. הפגישה הייתה מאוד נעימה - ברוך הסביר לנו את כל משמעויות הטקס, וכן מנהגים שנהוגים לפניו, במהלכו ואחריו. חלק מהעצות שלו אימצנו ועל חלקן העדפנו לוותר. מבחינתו של ברוך אין שום בעיה והכל בגדר המלצה בלבד. 
ברוך גם נוהג לנגן מספר שירים במהלך הטקס יחד עם הגיטרה שלו. כמובן שזו גם אופציה בלבד אבל אם כבר מחליטים לקחת אותו מומלץ שלא לוותר על זה. מוסיף המון ייחודיות ורגש לטקס.
לכל אורך הדרך עם ברוך יש את ההרגשה כי הדברים נעשים אצלו מהלב ותוך כדי אמונה מלאה. הוא לא מנהל את הטקס על אוטומט.
יש לציין כי ברוך מורשה על ידי הרבנות אך הוא לא עובד דרכה ולא דרך צהר, לכן יש לשלם לו תשלום שנקבע מראש (שזה יתרון כי כך אין צורך להסתבך עם טיפים וכל מיני קטעים לא נעימים). בנוסף ברוך הוא אדם עסוק עם שלל עיסוקים ולפעמים קצת קשה לתפוס אותו בטלפון, כמו כן כדאי מאוד לוודא איתו ביום הפגישה שהוא שאכן זוכר שקבעתם איתו (אנחנו לא עשינו את זה וקרה שהוא באמת לא זכר שקבענו...).

בתמונה: חלק מהטקס המרגש במהלכו ברוך מנגן ושר. את החופה השאלנו מחברה של אמא של בעלי, אשה דתיה שרקמה את החופה בעצמה ומעבירה אותה עכשיו מזוג לזוג, כבר המון חתונות. 
את ההינומה שלי אגב קניתי באיביי ב6 דולר.


----------



## Hadas 87 (20/7/12)

לא הבנתי את הענין עם צהר והרבנות 
אם תוכלי להסביר קצת יותר לעומק,אשמח.

מה זאת אומרת לא הייתם צריכים לעבור דרך הרבנות?בשביל להתחתן עם צהר גם צריך לפתוח תיק נישואין, להביא כתובה של ההורים וכו' וכו'... לא?


----------



## קבוק בוטן (21/7/12)

הסבר 
כשפונים לצהר עדיין צריך לעשות את כל השלבים כמו שעושים אותם ברבנות: פתיחת תיק נישואין, הוכחת יהדות וכו', בדיוק כמו שאמרת.
ההבדל היחיד הוא שלא צריך לעבור ברבנות עצמה, אלא צהר מתווך ביניכם לרבנות (רבנות שהם במקרה הזה).
מכיוון ששמענו כמה סיפורים לא נעימים על היחס ברבנות ועל שאלות לא נחמדות שהם שואלים שם - החלטנו שיהיה הרבה יותר נחמד לעשות את התהליך דרכם (מה גם שהם מפנים אותך לרבנים ומדריכות קלה שהם קצת יותר פתוחים וליברליים מאלה של הרבנות, כלומר כאלה שמודעים לזה שאנחנו מתנהלים באורח חיים חילוני ולא מנסים לכפות את הדת עלינו).
בקיצור, מומלץ בחום.


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (19/7/12)

אני זוכרת את ההזמנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היא הייתה פשוט מקסימה!!!
הראיתי גם לבן זוגי ושנינו התלהבנו: מההשקעה, מהתוצאה, ומקשיו


----------



## קבוק בוטן (20/7/12)

איזה כיף, תודה


----------



## Bobbachka (20/7/12)

הסרטון בלתי נשכח, באמת! 
ועל אף שלא זיהיתי את שם המשתמש ההוא, הייתה לי הרגשה מאוד חזקה מדובר בקבוק ובוטן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [לא זוכרת מה בדיוק עורר את המחשבה הזו אצלי, אבל ידעתי זו את]


----------



## קבוק בוטן (21/7/12)

אני דווקא יודעת מה עורר את המחשבה הזו...


----------



## simplicity83 (21/7/12)

איך אפשר לשכוח את הסרטון הזה? 
המון המון מזל טוב! 
הסרטון היה מדהים, מושקע בטירוף וממש יפה  

כיף לראות שנשארתם אתם גם בארגוני החתונה, עשיתם בדיוק מה שרציתם ושהכל הצליח כל כך 
מאחלת לכם שכל החיים תלכו בדרך שמתאימה לכם וכמובן שזה יצליח


----------



## קבוק בוטן (21/7/12)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
השקענו המון בהזמנה וכיף כל פעם מחדש עדיין לקבל עליה מחמאות...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (22/7/12)

גם אני זוכרת את ההזמנה המקסימה! 
ואני גם זוכרת שאכן קבוק ובוטן הם חלק מהדברים שנועדו להיות יחד...


----------



## קבוק בוטן (25/7/12)

כמעט 
פשוט היה כתוב בהתחלה "בוטן וקבוק הפקות מציגים" - כנראה בגלל זה בובשקה הרגישה שזה קשור אליי...


----------



## קבוק בוטן (19/7/12)

מוזיקה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
1אחד הדברים הראשונים שידענו ברגע שהחלטנו להתחתן בבית הוא שאת הפלייליסט אנחנו הולכים להרכיב לגמרי לבד. בחתונה ביתית היה מספיק לדעתנו להפעיל מחשב עם רמקולים ולתת לו לנגן ברצף, להכין מראש את השירים כמובן אבל לא להביא די ג'יי שייקח מחיר מופקע וגם יתפוס מקום (הינו צריכים לשמור על כל מטר בגינה הגם ככה קטנה)...
אבא של החתן הציע להביא חבר שלו שיש לו ציוד הגברה ויכול להרכיב אותו בשבילנו. בסופו של דבר אותו חבר - שגם היה דיג'יי בעברו - הציע שהוא יישאר לאורך כל החתונה כדי להשגיח שהכל עובד בסדר וגם לתפעל את ה"מסיבה".
ככה קיבלנו את הפלייליסט שמורכב רק משירים שאנחנו אוהבים (כולל כאלה שהם בדיחה פרטית), בלי הפתעות, אבל בתוספת האיכות של איש מקצוע. המחמאה הכי גדולה שקיבלתי באותו יום היתה כשהוא בא אליי ואמר לי שהבחירות המוזיקליות שלי מעולות וגם העריכה – הוא אמר שאני יכולה לעבוד בזה אם אני רוצה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בתמונה: רוקדים ונהנים. רואים שהיה צפוף? רואים את האילתור ששמנו כהצללה ברגע האחרון כי היה "חור" בהצללה האחרת שהכניס שמש? אף אחד מהאורחים לא שם לב לזה, אני בטוחה. כולם פשוט היו שם ושמחו איתנו.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (19/7/12)

הפלייליסט יכולה להיות אחלה מזכרת 
אם שמרתם אותה... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אנחנו בסוף החתונה קיבלנו מהדי ג'יי דיסקים עם כל המוסיקה של האירוע - מקבלת הפנים עד לשיר האחרון. 
בגלל שאני אדם סנטימנטאלי מטבעי, במיוחד בכל מה שקשור במוסיקה, אני מאד נהנית מהדיסק של קבלת הפנים שכולל כמה בקשות אישיות שלנו....


----------



## קבוק בוטן (20/7/12)

מסכימה מאוד 
בהתחלה אפילו היה לי רעיון להכין דיסק עם שירים נבחרים מהפלייליסט ולחלק אותו לאורחים, אבל הבחור טען "מי שומע דיסקים בימינו", מה גם שכבר היו לנו את המגנטים והקופסאות חתן-כלה אז לא באמת היה צורך בעוד משהו...
בכל מקרה כמובן שאני שומרת אותו על המחשב ונהנית ממנו כבר עכשיו - כשאנחנו מנקים את הבית אנחנו בדר"כ משמיעים מוזיקה, אז שבוע שעבר כשניקינו הפעלנו את פלייליסט החתונה.


----------



## קבוק בוטן (19/7/12)

תכנית אמנותית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בדיוק היה פה שרשור לפני כמה ימים על להכין סרטים בחתונה – כן או לא.
ובכן, אני מודה שבסתר ליבי תמיד חלמתי שהחברים יעשו לנו סרט מושקע לחתונה, אבל בחיים לא היתי באה ומבקשת מהם אז לא ידעתי למה לצפות...
בסופו של דבר קיבלנו שני סרטים! 

אחד מהם לא היה הפתעה – החברות שלי באו וצילמו אותי ואת הבחור (בנפרד) ושאלו אותנו שאלות אחד על השניה וידענו מן הסתם שזה הולך להיות בחתונה. אבל הם הצליחו לערוך את זה יפה מאוד ולהפוך אותו למשהו חמוד ומצחיק. 
את הסרט השני עשו האחים שלנו (שלי ושלו ביחד) בשיתוף פעולה סודי ומתוחכם שהתרחש ממש מתחת לאף שלנו, משך יותר מחודש. 
אני באה ממשפחה מאוד יצירתית כך שהיה הגיוני שאצלי יתכננו משהו כזה, אבל כשראינו שגם אח שלו וגם ההורים שלו וכולם השתתפו בסרט בצורה כ"כ טובה ומצחיקה (קורעת מצחוק!!) – ובכן, זו היתה ההפתעה הכי גדולה באירוע.
מאז ראינו את הסרט הזה שוב ושוב ושוב ולמרות שהוא 13 דקות (!) יש בו עלילה שמספיקה גם לסרט הוליוודי ובדיחות שמצחיקות אותנו כל פעם מחדש. 

יש הרבה תמונות מהרגע שראינו את הסרט בהן אנחנו נקרעים מצחוק ורואים את כולם מחייכים, אבל הן עם יותר מדי אנשים... במקום זה הנה תמונה של סידורי הפרחים שדודתי המוכשרת הכינה.


----------



## קבוק בוטן (19/7/12)

מתנות לאורחים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כמו שבטח הבנתם מהחפירות הרבות שלי עד כה, בחרנו לעשות חתונה צנועה יחסית ולחסוך בכל מקום שאפשר – לא ממניעי קמצנות או חוסר יכולת, אלא בעיקר כי לא נראה לנו שזה אירוע שצריך לנקר בו עיניים ולשפוך כספים בלי סיבה, ובטח שלא לממן את תעשיית החתונות שבה לוקחים על כל דבר פי 3 במחיר רק כי זו חתונה.

למרות כל זה, כן היה חשוב לנו שהאורחים ירגישו בנח ולכן השקענו בדברים החשובים כמו אוכל טוב, אלכוהול, הצללה ומאווררים. 
בכל דבר אפשר לחסוך עם קצת מחשבה ופתרונות מקוריים, למשל: במקום להביא מאוורר תעשייתי שמשפריץ מים, עושה המון רעש ועולה הרבה כסף – שכרנו מאווררים רגילים וחילקנו לאורחים שפריצרים קטנים עם מים שעלו 2.5 ₪ בחנות פיצ'פקעס בירושלים.

היה לנו חשוב לתת גם משהו קטן לאורחים, למרות שאני יודעת מהפורום שהרבה פעמים לא שמים לב לזה או אפילו שוכחים לקחת הביתה – אבל בשבילי זו היתה עוד דרך קטנה להגיד "אתם חשובים לנו". אז הזמנו את סט החתן-כלה הזה מאיביי ומילאנו אותו בסוכריות גומי שהילדים (וגם המבוגרים) נהנו לנשנש.
אגב, מתישהו אחרי שקניתי את הסט פתאום עלה לי הרעיון לצבוע את הסרטים של הכלה (שהגיעו במקור בלבן) לתכלת ככה שיתאימו לסרט בשמלה שלי. הכנתי קערה עם צבע גואש ומים ועבדתי קשה בלצבוע אותם אחד-אחד, ולמרות שהסיכוי שמישהו מהאורחים בכלל שם לב לזה קלוש – לי זה הרגשה טובה ונהניתי מהתהליך.


----------



## goola8 (19/7/12)

אתם מעוררים השראה 
וגם!

האם תוכלי לתת קישור למקום באיביי ממנו הזמנת?


----------



## קבוק בוטן (20/7/12)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בדקתי באיביי והחנות שקניתי ממנה נסגרה, אבל בעקרון אם תחפשי שם TUXEDO & DRESS Wedding Favor תמצאי דברים דומים, כמו למשל זה.
רק שימי לב למחירים שמשתנים מאחד לאחד ובהתאם לכמות.
נדמה לי שכשהזמנתי את שלי זה היה בסביבות 20 דולר ל50 זוגות.


----------



## NetaRose (20/7/12)

שפריצרים 
אפשר את השם של החנות בירושלים?


----------



## קבוק בוטן (21/7/12)

כמובן. "מקס סטוק" 
זה שם החנות, היא נמצאת ביפו ממש ליד הדוידקה.
חנות שאני מאוד אוהבת כי אפשר למצוא שם המון צעצועים/קישוטים/כלי בית ועוד אלף דברים בזיל-הזול.
הבעיה היחידה היא שהמלאי שלהם כל הזמן משתנה, כך שיש סיכוי שאם תבואי עכשיו כבר לא יהיו את השפריצרים האלה שקניתי.
אבל תמיד יש שם דברים שווים אחרים.


----------



## קבוק בוטן (19/7/12)

מגנטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לא, לא חברה כזאת שמצלמת את האורחים ומחלקת להם מגנטים בסוף האירוע. עם כל מה שקראתם על החתונה הזו עד עכשיו, באמת נראה לכם שזה הסגנון שלנו? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



במגנטים אני מתכוונת שקניתי גליון ענק של מגנט, הדפסתי צילומים שונים שלי על נייר A3 (אמרתי כבר שיש לי רקע בצילום כן?), הדבקתי אותם על המגנט וחתכתי אחד-אחד. 
העלות יצאה בסביבות 30 ש"ח ל80 מגנטים (+המון זמן עבודה שלי בחיתוך אבל ניחא) והתוצאה לטעמי מקסימה. 
הזכרנו לכל אורח שבא להגיד שלום שלא ישכח לקחת מגנטים בדרך החוצה, כולם באמת לקחו ושיבחו אותנו על הרעיון היפה – והכי כיף זה לבקר עכשיו חברים ולראות את התמונות שלי מתנוססות על המקרר שלהם.
מתנות כאלה הם מבחינתי המקום שבו כל זוג יכול לתת מקום ליצרתיות ולמקוריות שלו, על חשבון הכסף.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (19/7/12)

איזו מתנה מגניבה לאורחים! 
אהבתי את התמונה של בת היענה... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אחלה רעיון ואחלה פרויקט DIY.


----------



## קבוק בוטן (20/7/12)

תודה. באמת נהניתי מהפרוייקט


----------



## gilguliti (19/7/12)

איזה רעיון מעולה 
הייתי שמחה לקבל מזכרת כזו.


----------



## קבוק בוטן (20/7/12)

גם אני הייתי שמחה 
כלומר, לקבל מהמגנטים. לא נשארו לי... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מסתבר שאנשים כ"כ התלהבו שהרבה לקחו יותר מאחד, וגם את הקצת שנשאר אבא שלי חילק לחברים שלו.


----------



## shushlush (22/7/12)

וואו! 
זה באמת מיוחד...
ואני זוכרת קצת את התמונות שלך, אז בכלל מיוחד!


----------



## קבוק בוטן (19/7/12)

סיכום לקראת סיום 
לא פעם ולא פעמיים עלתה פה בפורום השאלה "איך עושים חתונה בלי לפשוט את הרגל?".
אני מקווה שהדרך שבה אני ואישי עשינו את זה תהיה השראה לאחרים והוכחה שאפשר לעשות את זה. 
יש המון דרכים לחסוך והמון דברים ש"כולם עושים" ולא באמת חייבים לעשות (אנחנו ויתרנו על זר כלה, קישוט לאוטו, קשקושים לרחבה, דיג'יי... וזו רק רשימה חלקית).
הכל שאלה של איך אתם מדמיינים את האירוע וכמה חשוב לכם שהכל ייראה מושלם. 
לא שאני אומרת שיש משהו רע בלתכנן אירוע כזה לפרטי פרטים ולרצות להיראות כמו נסיכה ולהשקיע בשביל זה במעצב שיער או בשמלה שמעוצבת לפרטי פרטים עם פנינים קטנטנות... אבל אם יש מישהי כמוני שלא חלמה על היום הזה מגיל 6 ולא באמת חשוב לה איך היא תיראה אלא רק רוצה לחגוג עם האנשים הקרובים לה ביותר (שישמחו בשביל הזוג, בלי קשר לכל המסביב) – הרי שאירוע כמו שלנו יכול להתאים.

נכון, לא כל אחד יכול לעשות את מה שעשינו.
צריך קודם כל החלטה של הזוג שהוא רוצה אירוע אינטימי ומצוצמם; אח"כ צריך הסכמה של ההורים ותמיכה שלהם בהחלטה (למזלנו בורכנו בהורים באמת נהדרים שהבינו אותנו מהרגע הראשון, לא התערבו בכלל בתהליך ולא התעקשו להזמין חברים מהעבודה או דודות רחוקות); מאוחר יותר לא יזיק שיהיה בית עם גינה כמו שיש להורים שלי, וכמה קשרים לחברים מוכשרים שעוזרים לחסוך כסף (כמו בסידורי הפרחים, בחופה ובדי ג'יי).
אבל גם אם לא היו לנו את האמצעים לעיל עדיין היינו מוצאים דרך לעשות את החתונה הזו שלנו – גם אם זה אומר להתחתן במסעדה קטנה או אפילו לעשות פיקניק בטבע ולבקש מהאורחים להביא את האוכל בעצמם. הכל אפשרי כשזו חתונה קטנה.

לא נראה לי שציינתי את זה אבל את החתונה הזו מימנו לחלוטין מהכסף שלנו. כמו שהחלטנו שהיא קטנה ואנחנו מזמינים רק חברים קרובים ולהורים אין דיבור בכל האירגונים – כך זה היה מתבקש שגם את הכסף נביא בעצמנו (וזה למרות ששני הצדדים הציעו בשלב זה או אחר לתת לנו כסף). הם תרמו לנו מספיק לאורך כל החיים כשגידלו אותנו, מימנו את הלימודים שלנו ועזרו מתי שצריך בשכר הדירה... אז אני לא חושבת שגם החתונה שלנו צריכה להיות על חשבונם. 

לא מדברים פה על מחירים אבל בכל זאת אני רוצה לציין שהחתונה כולה עלתה לנו פחות מ30 אלף (כולל הכל הכל הכל. ניהלנו קובץ מאוד מסודר של הכנסות) ובסופו של המתנות פחות או יותר כיסו את ההוצאה, בין השאר כי יש קרובי משפחה שלא הוזמנו ובחרו לתת לנו מתנה בכל זאת. 

אני גאה בעצמי ובאישי שהצלחנו להרים הפקה כזו – כלומר לתכנן אירוע כזה במשך כמה חודשים מאפס ועד ליום עצמו, והכל לפי האמונות שלנו, בלי לשבור את הכיס... ועדיין יצא אירוע מושלם שהיה כולו כולו אנחנו.


----------



## קבוק בוטן (19/7/12)

הסוף - "וזוהי רק ההתחלה"? 
מצחיק שפעם לא חשבתי שאפרסם פה קרדיטים והנה אני כבר בסוף שלהם ושפכתי מאות מילים ועוד יש מה לומר. (כבוד למי ששרדה וקראה את הכל! )

את המשפט בכותרת ראיתי עשרות פעמים כשעבדתי בבית דפוס לאלבומים דיגיטליים – הוא הופיע בערך בכל אלבום חתונה שני. מרוב שראיתי אותו הוא כבר נראה לי נדוש ומגוחך (וגם בגירסא האנגלית-) The end… but it's only the beginning!
צחקתי על המעצבים שעובדים לפי שבלונה קבועה בה כל האלבומים נראים בדיוק אותו דבר, כשלפעמים גם החתונות נראות כמו חלק מפס יצור זהה... וידעתי שכשיגיע היום ואתחתן זה לא ייראה ככה.

בסופו של דבר, יש משהו במשפט הזה, עד כמה שהוא נראה לי קיטשי ונדוש. הרי גם בסוף היום כשהחתונה נגמרת והאורחים הולכים, אתם נשארים שניכם לבד, יכולים להסתכל אחד לשניה בעיניים ולהבין שהיה פה אירוע גדול ומיוחד. 
אז אולי החיים שלנו לא השתנו הרבה מאז החתונה – גרנו ביחד הרבה קודם ואנחנו ממשיכים לגור באותו המקום... אבל כן אפשר להגיד שזו התחלה. התחלה של תקופה חדשה, עם תואר חדש, שכאילו מכריז בפני כל העולם שאנחנו משפחה ואנחנו חלק בלתי נפרד אחד מהשניה.

לכל מי שמתכנן חתונה, תזכרו שעם כל הקשיים שצצים בדרך, כל התיזוזים והעצבים שאפשר לחטוף – מדובר בסופו של דבר ביום אחד קצר (אפילו פחות מיום שלם). אז כדאי לקחת הכל בפרופורציה ולזכור שזה רק חלק קטן מחיים שלמים של זוגיות. 

ומילה לסיום לבעלי, אהובי, קבוק שלי...
תמיד כיף לנו לחשוב על עצמנו כזוג מיוחד, שונה מזוגות אחרים שאנחנו מכירים, כזה שלא נופל בקלישאות של מערכות יחסים (ההוכחה הכי בולטת לזה היא ב"רמזור" או בהופעות שהינו של אדיר מילר - כשכל סיטואציה שהוא מתאר על זוגיות וחיי נישואין היא לחלוטין לא אנחנו). 
בחמש השנים שלנו ביחד הספקנו כל כך הרבה. אלפי חוויות קטנות וגדולות, כל אחת מהן היא אושר גדול, בין אם זה לשבת בבית ולצחוק מ"איך פגשתי את אמא" או לתכנן טיול של חודש בדרום-אפריקה שכולל קפיצת באנג'י מטורפת וחוויות מרגשות אחרות.
כיף לי איתך מהרגע שהכרתי אותך וממשיך להיות לי כיף איתך כל יום מחדש.

אני יודעת שיש עכשיו קצת ירידת מתח אחרי יום החתונה שלנו שהיה כל כך כיפי, יפה, מלא באדרנלין ואהבה מכל כיוון. אבל אני רוצה להזכיר לך שזה לא השיא ולא היום הכי מאושר בחיינו. היו רבים לפניו, יהיו רבים אחריו. 
אני שמחה שהינו באותו ראש ואותם רצונות לתכנון החתונה שלנו, הצלחנו לא לריב (כמו שאנחנו אף פעם לא רבים) ולפעמים אפילו להנות גם מהתכנונים (טוב נו, רק מהטעימות אצל שמעון...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
אסיים באותן מילים שאמרתי לך מתחת לחופה מול כולם: *מאוהבת בך ואוהבת אותך מאוד.*


----------



## קבוק בוטן (19/7/12)

כנראה שדווקא התמונה האחרונה לא עלתה לי


----------



## gilguliti (19/7/12)

מזל טוב! 
יופי של קרדיטים, נראה שהיתה לכם אחלה חתונה מכל הבחינות.
אין על חתונות קטנות, מושקעות  ומלאות באהבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



השמחה וההתרגשות ממש עוברות מהתמונות!

שיהיה לכם המון המון מזל טוב והמשך חיים מאושרים יחד.


----------



## קבוק בוטן (20/7/12)

תודה!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הגבת לי בכמה הודעות, אז אני אגיב לך רק על זו וארכז את התשובות לכולן...
קודם כל: ברור שאני זוכרת אותך! הרי פניתי אליך אחרי שחפרתי בפורום בחיפושים על חתונה קטנה, יש מצב שקראתי כמעט את כל ההודעות שפרסמת פה... (ומאוד התאכזבתי לגלות שלא חזרת לסכם אחרי החתונה. עדיין לא מאוחר לקרדיטים, אגב! אפשר לעשות את זה גם בלי תמונות בכלל - אני בטוחה שיהיו פה המון אנשים שיעריכו את זה וישתמשו בטיפים.)

לגבי הקופסא הדומה ועניין הטישירט: מצחיק! וגם דיברנו לא מזמן על זה שאצל שנינו היכרנו דרך האינטרנט, לא? ואולי היו עוד כמה מאפיינים דומים?...
בקיצור יש מצב שיכלנו להיות חברות ממש טובות אם רק היינו מכירות. (ובהקשר הזה: אני מתה שתהיה לי חברה טובה שתזמין אותי כבר לחתונה בדיוק בסגנון שאנחנו עשינו. הרי צריך להיות חבר ממש טוב של מישהו בשביל להיות בין המוזמנים בחתונה כזו... לצערי לא נראה לי שזה יקרה בקרוב)

תודה על התגובות וכל האיחולים.


----------



## gilguliti (20/7/12)

כן, היו עוד לא מעט מאפיינים דומים! 
מספר מוזמנים דומה, האיזור בארץ (!) למרות שעכשיו אני כבר גרה באזור אחר, אוכל חלבי (עם הפלוס הענק של קינוחים מעולים!), הכנת פלייליסט לבד וויתור על דיג'יי (אנחנו שומעים את הפלייליסט עד היום מדי פעם ומאד נהנים וגם אם פתאום שומעים שיר שהיה בחתונה בסיטואציה אחרת יש לנו מן קטע כזה להתלהב ולהגיד אחד לשני 'שיר מהחתונה' 'שיר מהחתונה' וישר להכנס לנוסטלגיה ולנסות להזכר מה היה כשהוא הושמע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) הזמנה במייל (אבל אצלנו היתה סתם הזמנה חביבה ולא סרטון מושקע כמו שאתם עשיתם) ויתור על צילומים מקדימים (גם אנחנו הצטלמנו כמה צילומים באיזה פינה ובגלל שהכל היה כל כך יפה הם יצאו מקסימים) וכנראה עוד כמה דברים ששכחתי, בקיצור ממש אותו ראש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בהחלט יש מצב שהיינו יכולות להיות חברות (מי יודע אולי עוד יקרה... הרי אנחנו באותו ראש!)
לא ברור לי למה אני כל כך מתלהבת כל פעם שאני מגלה שיש עוד אנשים שבחרו לערוך חתונה כמונו. אולי בגלל שהרגשתי כל כך יוצאת דופן עד כדי מוזרות בעיקר כשסיפרתי לאנשים מהמעגל הלא כל כך קרוב על סגנון החתונה, וכשאני מגלה שיש עוד אנשים בראש שלי זה כאילו מראה שסך הכל זה לא כל כך מוזר ואפילו מאד הגיוני, ואולי בכלל אנחנו חלוצות של הטרנד הבא? מובילות מהפכה? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אני כבר הייתי בכמה חתונות בסגנון (אבל באמת שרובן היו במשפחה, אנחנו מן משפחה שכזאת) ואני חושבת שסוד ההצלחה הוא שבגלל שיש מעט מוזמנים, כולם הם מהמעגל הקרוב ולכן הם כל כך שמחים ואז נוצרת מן אנרגיה של שמחה ואהבה באויר שעוטפת הכל וזה באמת כל כך מיוחד. וגם בחתונות כאלה המשפחה והחברים נורא מעורבים וזה גם יוצר מן הוואי כייפי כזה של פרויקט משותף ושל אהבה (מוטיב חוזר).


----------



## קבוק בוטן (21/7/12)

כיף לך 
בעניין זה שהיית כבר בכמה חתונות בסגנון. כמו שאמרתי אני לא רואה את עצמי בקרוב (או מתישהו) מוזמנת לחתונה קטנה כזאת...
וכן, אני מסכימה איתך שזה יוצר פרוייקט משפחתי שכולם תורמים בו. היה כיף. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כל פעם שאנחנו שומעים מעוד זוג "יו, איך היינו רוצים לעשות חתונה קטנה אבל-" [הכנס תירוץ/אילוץ כאן] אנחנו אומרים לעצמנו שבטוח עוד כמה שנים זה יהפוך להיות טרנד ונגלה שאנחנו היינו מחלוצי התחום. 

ובקשר לחברות: יאללה! דברי איתי כשתגיעי לאזור ירושלים.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (19/7/12)

עכשיו אתם באמת משפחה =] 
הקרדיטים שלך מקסימים! תודה רבה שהעלית אותם.
זה באמת חשוב שיהיה ייצוג לכל מני סוגי חתונות כדי שלבאים בתור יהיה מקור מידע.

גם בעיניי החשיבות הגדולה היא במשפט שכתבת "...עם תואר חדש, שכאילו מכריז בפני כל העולם שאנחנו משפחה ואנחנו חלק בלתי נפרד אחד מהשניה." - מסכימה עם כל מילה. 

אמנם החתונה שלנו תהיה שונה מאוד משלכם אבל גם לנו חשוב לשמור על שפיות (יחסית) בהוצאות ולנו לא מתאים אירוע כמו שלכם וכן הרבה יותר קל לנו. להיות "כמו כולם" או לפחות דומה זה בהחלט קל. אני כל כך מעריכה אתכם על שהצלחתם להרים אירוע כל כך שונה וכל כך אתם למרות הלחצים שאני בטוחה שהיו מסביב.

בהצלחה גם בהמשך! =]


----------



## קבוק בוטן (20/7/12)

תודה רבה 
מעניין שבחרת להתייחס למשפט הזה דווקא, כי היתה לי שיחה עם מישהי מהעבודה שבוע לפני החתונה, היא קצת נגד המוסד הזה והתקילה אותי כל הזמן ב"למה אתם מתחתנים בעצם?" (אם בכל מקרה אנחנו כבר גרים ביחד ולא מתכננים להביא ילדים בזמן הקרוב)
באותו רגע מולה קצת ברחו לי המילים ולא ידעתי להסביר למה אני עושה את זה בעצם.
עכשיו אחרי החתונה, אני כבר הרבה יותר שלמה ושמחה שעשיתי את זה.

בהצלחה גם לכם בשמירה על השפיות, בטוחה שייצא אירוע נהדר.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (20/7/12)

בעיני זה חשוב 
אמנם אנחנו כמעט 3.5 שנים ביחד (וגרים ביחד) ומכירים מאוד את המשפחות זה של זו (ניחומי אבלים גורמים לך להכיר אנשים ממש טוב...) אז מבחינתנו אנחנו גם ככה כמעט משפחה אבל עדיין, יש משהו במעבד שחותם את זה מעל לכל ספק. 

ותודה


----------



## nino15 (19/7/12)

וואו! איזה מעורר השראה 
חתונה מהממת!
נראה שאתם באמת זוג שהוא "down to earth" והייתם ממש יפים וחמודים!


אגב, גם אנחנו בהתחלה חשבנו לעשות בגינה של ההורים אבל אבא פחד שזה יהרוס לו את הדשא אז ויתרנו.


----------



## קבוק בוטן (20/7/12)

גם אבא שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הוא לא דיבר על זה כשרק התחלנו (או אולי לא חשב על ההשלכות), אבל ככל שהאירוע התקרב הוא יותר ויותר התחיל להתלונן על הגינה ומה שעלול לקרות לה.
הכי מצחיק היה בסרט שהאחים הכינו לנו, בו מדברים כל הזמן על החתונה ואבא שלי אומר בשלב מסויים: "ומה עם הגינה? הכנו אותה לחתונה, כל כך יפה, כולה תיהרס עכשיו!!"
זה אמנם משפט שאחים שלי כתבו בשבילו בתסריט קבוע מראש - אבל הוא נשמע כל כך מסכן ומשכנע כשהוא אומר את זה (ואבא שלי הכי לא שחקן משכנע)... זה קורע מצחוק.


----------



## sha8845 (20/7/12)

כל הכבוד! 
ממש יפה וגם מעולה שהעלת קרדיטים.
גם אנחנו בראש דומה מאוד שלכם. אנחנו עושים על הדשא בקיבוץ ומנסים לחסוך בעליות. 
עכשיו יש לי שאלה קצת גסה (אני אשמח אם תסכימי לענות בכל זאת): כמה הכל עלה לכם? 
חשוב לי להבין ביחס לאמירה הזאת שאומרים תמיד שלהפיק לבד זה יקר יותר.
תודה רבה


----------



## קבוק בוטן (21/7/12)

עניתי לך במסר


----------



## Bobbachka (20/7/12)

הקרדיטים שלך מלאי השראה! 
התמונות מקסימות ומצליחות להעביר את האהבה והאווירה ששררה באותו היום.

תודה שפירסמת את הקרדיטים, אני בטוחה שיהיו לעזר לדורות הבאים.


מאחלת לכם זוגיות טובה!


----------



## קבוק בוטן (21/7/12)

תודה רבה!


----------



## edens song (20/7/12)

וואוו 
קודם כל, רציתי להגיד תודה. אני מתארת לעצמי עד כמה קשה להיחשף, ועדיין, העובדה שבחרתם לעשות זאת על מנת לעזור ולהראות איך אפשר אחרת לבנות אחרות, פשוט מקסימה.
אני בעצמי חיפשתי המון מידע על חתונות בחצר הבית, אין ספק שזה תחום שעדיין לא קיבל מספיק חשיפה, ופשוט תענוג לראות זוג שבחר בדרך הזו בצורה כל כך אלגנטית ואינטימית.

אני מאחלת לכם את כל האושר והאהבה שבעולם!

(יכול להיות שאשלח לך מסר בעתיד עם כמה שאלות, אם זה בסדר כמובן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## קבוק בוטן (21/7/12)

תודה רבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ואת מוזמנת לשלוח מסרים עם כמה שאלות שבא לך - אשמח לעזור.


----------



## FayeV (20/7/12)

איזה קרדיטים כיפיים! 
אני שמחה שיצא לכם כמו שרציתם, נראה שהיה מעולה!


----------



## קבוק בוטן (21/7/12)

תודה! בהחלט היה מעולה


----------



## rw12 (21/7/12)

קרדיטים מעולים לחתונה מהממת 
נראית חתונה בטוב טעם עם המון טאץ אישי.
אני מאמינה שהיא מאוד אתם, וזה תכלס כל מה שצריך בחתונה לא?
מלא מזל טוב ורק אושר


----------



## קבוק בוטן (21/7/12)

כן, זה כל מה שצריך... תודה רבה


----------



## חדשים בעסק (21/7/12)

מקסים!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חתונת בית תמיד היה נראה לי משימה בלתי אפשרית
או לפחות ממש ממש מסובכת
אבל הראתם שאפשר אחרת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ובאמת נשמע שנהניתם מהתהליך וגם מהתוצאה.
כל הכבוד!
יש הרבה מה ללמוד מכם...


----------



## קבוק בוטן (21/7/12)

זה ממש לא ככה 
כלומר, הכל תלוי איך מתייחסים לזה ועד כמה לוקחים את זה קשה (רמז: עדיף שלא).
ולמרות שאני הכי לא "מפיקה" שיש ושונאת לעשות טלפונים וסידורים כאלה, עדיין עשיתי את כל מה שקשור לחתונה בקלות וזה עבר.
ממליצה לכולם - זה אפשרי וזה משתלם.

ותודה לך!


----------



## shushlush (22/7/12)

בוטן יקרה 
החתונה שלכם בהחלט מהממת ומעוררת השראה וקנאה!
שניכם יפיפיים!
ואפשר לראות את כמות האהבה העצומה מבעד לתמונות.

יש לכם הורים תותחים שהסכימו לתת המון, ואתם תותחים שהצלחתם ליצור חתונה באמת מהממת ומיוחדת בעצמכם בלי עזרה של איש מקצוע שיארגן את הכל
ועל זה - שאפו!!

מאחלת לכם חיים מאושרים ומלאי אהבה וטיולים!


----------



## קבוק בוטן (25/7/12)

באיחור מה, 
תודה על התגובה!
המשפט "יש לכם הורים תותחים שהסכימו לתת המון" מקבל משמעות אחרת אחרי שקראתי את השרשור שפתחת פה השבוע...
זה גורם לי רק להבין עוד יותר כמה שההורים שלנו באמת אדירים שנתנו לנו יד חופשית בהכנות ולא התערבו בכלום.
אני מבינה שלא לכולם יש מזל בנושא הזה...
אבל אני בטוחה שלמרות הקשיים גם לך תהיה חתונה מהממת והתחלה של (המשך) חיי זוגיות נפלאים!


----------

